# tiger shrimp and crs hybryd?



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

I think they do (they're the same species I'm pretty sure), and the hybrids are called Tibees. They look quite cool.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

They will interbreed, though they're actually different species. Tigers are from Caridina serrata (tangerine, aura blue, green apple) or C. mariae (the rest) and CRS are C. cantonensis. They hybrid is indeed called a tibee.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Tiger shrimp and Crystal shrimp are not the same species of shrimp, but they do belong to the same genera.


Same concept as Lions and Tigers both belonging to the genus Panthera, and the two can hybridize to create hybrid offspring. However, Tiger x Caridina crosses are fertile and can reproduce.



*Tibee* = OEBT or BT x Taiwan Bee / any Tiger x Crystal



*Taitibee* = Tibee x Taiwan Bee

*Pinto* = Color variant of Taitibee (spotted head, zebra or fancy)



*Mischling* = Crystal x Taiwan Bee



First generation hybrids generally aren't very attractive looking, but if you continue breeding out and back-crossing to one parent species or the other, then you can get some pretty unique offspring!


----------



## brook39 (Aug 12, 2016)

Thnx, I'm not really looking to have hybrids but it's ok, I don't need pure crs or tigers.thnx


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks for the corrections everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jardiamj (Oct 31, 2016)

Zoidburg said:


> Tiger shrimp and Crystal shrimp are not the same species of shrimp, but they do belong to the same genera.
> 
> 
> Same concept as Lions and Tigers both belonging to the genus Panthera, and the two can hybridize to create hybrid offspring. However, Tiger x Caridina crosses are fertile and can reproduce.
> ...


Thanks for breaking it down so cleanly! All these names get confusing some times.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## greenteam (Feb 8, 2012)

They will turn out something like this


----------

